# Texas Hog Hunting



## baizer84 (Feb 17, 2012)

The reason you don't see a lot of advertising in Texas is that there are countless "good ole boys" like myself and others who will kill hogs for free. Most people in Texas don't charge to kill hogs as it's more of a hobby.

You've just got to develop a relationship with a rancher and then get your in that way.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

good luck with that. Hog hunting is a revenue stream for these ranchers. expect 300 - 550 per day depending on accomodations. On some ranches that is only one or 2 hogs. And some will have a per pound fee for hogs over 100lbs or a trophy fee. tread carefully. A group of 4 went to a ranch in goree between christmas and new years and dropped 2200 and never saw a hog. This was a group of experienced hunters with the right equipment. Just not the right ranch. Be careful.


----------



## baizer84 (Feb 17, 2012)

Cousin took this one this weekend...


----------



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

nice hog good set of cutters on him
papabear


----------



## mtjames13 (Jan 12, 2013)

This was on my friend's ranch in Three Rivers, TX. He hired a helicopter for the day to take care of their hog problem. We shot 20 hogs and one coyote total, but only 7 hogs were filmed during the hunt. Filmed with a GoPro Hero 3, enjoy!


----------



## Bechc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Guys I am new to this forum but I am looking in doing a Texas Hog hunt some time next year and I am looking for information as to good ranches and any other information I should know about Hog hunting in Texas


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I would hate to pedal the bicycle that chain came off of


----------



## hoghuntingusa (Oct 31, 2013)

You want a good time for not to much money check out my post on the $50 hog hunt thread, or just go to 2BHuntingranch.com its a no kill no pay ranch no daily fees its awsome. Like i said check it out you wont be sorry, or call the owner Bryan 1-903-684-5059


----------



## bigtee (Nov 9, 2020)

The average price of hog hunts in Texas is $350 per https://outriggeroutdoors.com/blogs/nig ... lete-guide

The biggest challenge is finding land to hunt hogs. Texas has more hogs than any other state, but its all private land for the most part. Some outfitters own their own land, but most of them have to pay gate fees on land or rent new pieces of land to hunt. Despite how invasive they are, if you hunt the same piece of land over and over, the hogs will stop showing up for a while. So you can see how you need to have access to a lot of land.

If you can make friends with a rancher it may work, but the popularity of hog hunting has turned into most ranchers requesting payment for hunters coming on their land. I've heard from several outfitters that they have to pay gate fees in excess of $100. Sometimes that's per trip, sometimes its per hunter. Then throw in the cost of insurance, bait to keep hogs around, ammo, etc. and you quickly realize why hog hunts can be expensive. Honestly, paying for a reputable guide service is the best thing to do. Help support their business and it will help you have a more enjoyable time.


----------

